# Lake Summerville bow hunting



## BlueDog08 (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anybody here now hunted around lake Summerville? I'm thinking about trying it out this season and any info would be great!


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you thinking of trying the WMA? If so, I've hunted there for three years, and there are some good and bad aspects.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Yes, I have hunt the family land a few times but normally only on holidays when staying at grandpa's house. Not as a normal season long place to hunt.

It used to be like a family tradition for the all family to hunt together on Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## BlueDog08 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was thinking about the wma area, just looking for some info on what to expect


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

Here are the pros and cons.

Pros:
-Lots of deer a few pigs and other game.
-Diverse habitat for the area (lots of food for game)
-Decent variety of hunting habtats. Wooded, scrub, open areas.

Cons:
-Tough, Tough, Tough hunting. Since it is walk in only, a lot of folks hunt close to the parking areas. The deeper you go the better.
-Not much as far as trail maintenance. Some of the areas are very hard to get through, especially dragging a deer.
-Folks don't follow the rules. There I was walking to my spot before dark last year opening morning, and what did I come upon? A freaking truck parked about a mile off any road about 100 yrds from the brush blind I built.


All in all, its not too bad for the price. You just have to be very patient. You can't bait, so scouting is a must. I was bound and determined to harvest something out there and it took two years to get a doe (my trophy doe). I had to drag, her close to a mile to get her to the truck. I was wore slap out.

At first I was using a climbing stand, but all the other guys were in the wooded areas too. It got too crowded for me, so I started hunting the scrub areas. By the end of archery season there will be very few folks out there. 

I went out this last weekend to check my spot and with the rain this year, even the open areas are grown up badly. 

Give it a shot. What could it hurt. The permit is only 48 bucks.


----------



## BlueDog08 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think I am, thanks for the info!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I will be out there for the first time myself this year.


----------

